# Problema manejo de datos puerto serial con Visual Basic 2008



## Yhon04 (May 20, 2010)

Saludos 

Debo realizar un proyecto para controlar un motor con el microcontrolador GT60 de la familia HCS08 de Fresscale y la interfaz grafica debo manejarla con Visual Basic 2008 a travez del puerto serial y es la primera vez que manejo en este lenguaje y por ello soy bastante novato.

Ya realice la comunicacion usando la herramienta 'SerialPort', cuando envio un dato desde el micro aparece el caracter en ASCII en un Text.box y tambien envio datos desde el PC.

El inconveniente es que ahora al hacer una conversion analoga de 8 bits (0 -255) y el resultado enviarlo atravez del puerto serial, cuando voy a manejar el dato que llega a visual basic para hacer dos operaciones matematicas con numeros enteros, (ya que ese resultado es el que debe mostrar el Text.box), el programa me genera un error, segun entiendo es por la incompatibilidad de tipos de datos de 'String' y 'entero'.

La variable en la cual quedan almacenados los datos provenientes del micro la declare como 'String' .

Me gustaria saber como puedo manejar este inconveniente, o como puedo realizar las conversiones porque he intentado con CInt y Cbyte pero no se si las he usado mal o no   es posible utilizarlas para este caso.

Adjunto imagen del codigo generado para declarar la variable, como se abre el puerto y como se coloca la variable 'Recepcion' en el text_box_visualizar_mensaje 
Agradezco cualquier sugerencia,


----------



## Meta (May 20, 2010)

Hola:

Puedes ver un tutorial sobre puerto serie y VB .net 2008 aquí.

Ver manual.

Saludo.


----------



## Yhon04 (May 20, 2010)

Hola:

El manual es muy bueno y de hecho en el me base para llegar al punto donde estoy pero en el no me ayudan con el manejo de los datos que llegan desde el puerto serie, de igual forma muy amable

En espera de otra sugerencia, gracias

Saludos


----------



## Meta (May 20, 2010)

Puedes preguntar en los foros de MDNS.

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/es-ES/vbes/threads

Que raro que no te funcione. Utiliza el código fuente completo del manual que lo puedes descargar al final de cada tema. Me funciona muy bien.


----------

